# Hen and Biddies



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

We had a hen that we raised from the incubator, and pretty much made a pet of her.
She layed and set a nest of eggs in the bedroom of our daughter.
She would stay outside, but when time to lay an egg, she'd stand outside the front door and raise Cain, untill someone let her in. Was the funniest thing, and visitors couldn't believe it.
This is a video as she's hatching: (you'll need to copy and paste into your address bar)


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3xtHYeO3qo
```


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish I could see it but with dial-up I would be waiting all day.

I also have pet chickens. I have a hen named Peek-a-boo who I got through a hatchery. She also is a house chicken. When she first started to lay, she would run to me and go on & on about wanting to lay her egg. She would push hard into my leg before laying her egg. I told people too. They didn't believe me either.

I have a video posted online but for some reason my post won't let me leave a link to it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute! My Lilah used to do the same thing when she first started laying. Eggs either went in her old night-time bed (when I was trying to get her in with the big girls but couldn't leave her in their coop at night quite yet) or in the dog bed.


----------



## ssearnhardt (Dec 13, 2012)

House chickens... I love it! I have 3 dogs that don't think chickens should be outside... Much less inside!

I just have to make sure that the chickens have all the comforts in their house! . GREAT JOB!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

This is so adorable! I just love it! I bought some chicken diapers because I Hope to have mine come inside from time to time. This is going to be a trick for me because I have 3 dogs, 4 cats, all inside! I'm trying to train them not to bother the chickens. I don't trust um just yet so I keep my chicks in the spare bedroom right now. When they are older I'll start introducing them slowly. Your hen is beautiful! You must be very proud!! I just loved your video! So sweet!!


----------

